
Ask HN: Need More MOOC on Discrete Math - jackallis
Mit&#x27;s videos are good but no solution to pset or exams. Makes it tough to self learn.<p>Other than one in coursera, are there any MOOCs with lecutre videos and pset&#x2F;exam with solutions?
======
Hernanpm
Coursera is really good. Introduction to Discrete Mathematics for Computer
Science | Coursera [https://www.coursera.org/specializations/discrete-
mathematic...](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/discrete-mathematics)

Alexander Shen is one of the professors back in school his book helped me in
stuff related to competitive programming.

